# 7x64



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

picked this one up.ruger 77 in 7x64 brenneke.the ruger site said they only made 371 rifles in this cal.pretty kool.
pete


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Man that's a beauty:drooling: Pete. Can you get shells for it and bullets?:smt102


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Very nice. I am also curious about the availability of ammo/components? Tell us about the caliber. :smt023

I may have answered my own question! See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7x64_Brenneke


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

I got a sealed " case" of norma 154 gr ammo with the rifle.I have dies for it also.this one you can't walk into wally world and buy ammo for.
I shot it fri and it was printing some very good groups.next this one needs a scope.
pete


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Never even heard of that caliber before this thread. It looks like one sexy rifle though  Congrats and enjoy it!

-Jeff-


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks guys.it is just a bit of over kill for these tx white tails and hogs:mrgreen:.
pete


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice! Good luck with it.


----------

